# Forklift Motors



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Check out this sticky thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Wilfred said:


> Hey,
> I'm starting an EV project and am looking to find a sub-$600 forklift motor for my car. The problem is when I ask anyone in town for a 72 - 96V motor they pass me off to another company saying they cannot provide it. So it seems I might have to order one from somewhere else as Calgary isnt working out for me. Does anyone know any good vendors for forklift motors, preferably in Canada or the US?
> 
> Also does anyone know any forklifts with factory motors that work well for EV conversions? I was thinking if I knew some models of forklifts that have agreeable motors, I could ask for a replacement motor for that specific forklift.


 Hi Wilfre, Can you please update your status cause we can't see where your from. It important for us to know so we can try to help you find the right motor nearby you.


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry about that. I live in Calgary Canada so if you know of a place there it would be best but I am loosing confidence that will happen... So I was broadening my search to Canada and some of the USA


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

As you will find out if you read the thread that major directed you to, there are lots of suitable forklifts and motors, but you are asking for the wrong thing. most forklifts here are 48 volts or less, but with minor modifications can take much higher voltage. If you look for a 36-48 volt motor, you may have more success, but there is not a huge supply of scrap electric forklifts here in Alberta. This is oil country remember  You won't want to try to get a replacement motor, most cost more than a warp9. What kind of car are you wanting to build? That will determine your motor needs. Don't lose hope, sometimes treasures are just in unexpected places.


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha yeah I get what you're saying... I may encounter more problems trying to build an electric car where gasoline is how we " prosper ". I have a 1985 cabriolet that I wanted to convert so I don't think I'd need much. Also looking at just an a to b car that doesn't need to reach more then 80 km/h and 50 km range. I believe most are able to exceed that easily but as its my first, I'm not going to hope for to much


----------



## puddleglum (Oct 22, 2008)

If your not in a hurry, I'll keep an eye out for something that might work for you. I may know of something, but it's not available yet. Most forklift dealers I know of, mine included, don't really want to bother with selling used parts nor do they like to take forklifts on trade just to strip for parts. Another thing you may want to try is talk to the forklift sales guys. Sometimes they have potential customers with a forklift that they don't want on a trade but the customer wants gone to make the deal. Buy the whole forklift, just make sure it has a suitable motor. Are you going lithium or lead?


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm going to be using lead. I was also trying to avoid buying a forklift... Seems like it would be a major hassle to work with afterwards but I guess it might come down to that. I'll keep looking around, but if you do end up with one it would be great if you messaged me. 

I've looked through the forum that was suggested but I suppose I just got discouraged trying to find my specific answers within the 101 pages... I'll take a closer look tomorrow


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Forklift rebuilders/sales aren't the only place to get motors. Well pump places or motor rewind shops work well also. Both should be around the oilfields


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

I never even thought of that! Everyone just keeps going on about forklifts but really there are other motors out there... I'll try to find some rewind shops and let you know how it goes  

Also since I will be exceeding the voltage by around double will the rpm of that motor also double? Or is there some sort of calculation to figure out the approx rpm?


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey, I just came across this motor on eBay

http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=271153613541

Although it does seem really light (62 lbs) and it has a female connector instead of a male one.... Would it still work to power a car? I'm pretty sure the curb weight of a cabrio is 2500 lbs


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Wilfred said:


> Hey, I just came across this motor on eBay
> 
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm?itemId=271153613541
> 
> Although it does seem really light (62 lbs) and it has a female connector instead of a male one.... Would it still work to power a car? I'm pretty sure the curb weight of a cabrio is 2500 lbs


It is a SepEx wound 6.6 inch diameter motor for direct couple to axle and therefore has no provision for a drive end bearing. It is used for JD electric gator. Not much more than a golf cart motor. Forgetaboutit


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Check with any friends you know at YYC the airport equipment often has nice low hr electric motors. The belt loaders made by tug called a 660E use the 9 inch dc Advance motors and a lot of the small ramp tractors are running 11 GE motors and 13 inch motors depending on the weight spec of the unit 
All nice heavy motors.


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool thanks for the insight! Have you used one for a conversion before??


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Although I don't know anyone at the airport... Do you think they'd sell it to me anyways if I asked?


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

You will have to find someone in the department or division they call GSE this is the ground support equipment guys.

Pm sent


----------



## Wilfred (Mar 26, 2014)

Perfect I'll give them a call. Also I didn't receive a message


----------

